# toda persona



## IlPetaloCremisi

He encontrado esta frase en un libro que estoy estudiando:

"Toda persona tiene la obligaciòn..."

Me estaba preguntando si es un error de prensa o si efectivamente se puede usar el singular para indicar "todas las personas"; y si es asì, entonces serìa un error poner el plural?


----------



## ri*

Así es, se puede utilizar tanto el singular como el plural. Ambos estarían indicando que todas, es decir cada una de las personas, tienen cierta obligación. 

No sé si me explico.. =)


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sìsì, te entendì ! Pero que curioso =)...pues, gracias ri*!


----------



## ri*

Si de verdad que es algo curioso
De nada!


----------



## Neuromante

Toda persona está en lugar de Cada persona sin excepción
Por eso la construcción de la frase es tan curiosa, implica un valor absoluto.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Interesante! Gracias Neuromante!


----------



## irene.acler

Quería hacer una pregunta al respecto: por ejemplo se puede decir "xxx es un gran trabajador y puede adaptarse a todo tipo de tarea_*s*_".
Si yo pongo "todo tipo de tare*a*" es incorrecto, o es necesario poner el sustantivo al plural?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Quería hacer una pregunta al respecto: por ejemplo se puede decir "xxx es un gran trabajador y puede adaptarse a todo tipo de tarea_*s*_".
> Si yo pongo "todo tipo de tare*a*" es incorrecto, o es necesario poner el sustantivo en plural?



Io direi che va bene in tutti due casi, in singolare o in plurale.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Io direi che va bene in tutti e due i casi / in entrambi i casi , in singolare o in plurale.


 
Ah..durante una clase de español escribí "todo tipo de tarea", pero mi profesora me corrigió utilizando el plural. Quizás es porque en ese contexto quedaba mejor en plural.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Ah..durante una clase de español escribí "todo tipo de tarea", pero mi profesora me corrigió utilizando el plural. Quizás es porque en ese contexto quedaba mejor en plural.



Queda mejor en plural pero decir que la frase con la palabra en singular es incorrecta me parece excesivo.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, muchas gracias entonces.


----------



## Schenker

A mi me parece absolutamente incorrecto decir "todo tipo de tarea", estuvo bien tu profesora, en esa frase corresponde "tareas".


----------



## Cecilio

Yo no lo veo tan absolutamente incorrecto pero vaya, es sólo mi opinión.


----------



## irene.acler

Mmm, me parece que ambos decís que queda mejor en plural entonces, aunque para Cecilio el uso del singular no sea tan incorrecto.

A ver qué dicen otros foreros al respecto..


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Google da unos resultados por "todo tipo de tarea"...pero claro que no se puede estar siempre seguros al 100% de estos resultados...


----------



## Cecilio

Yo también he mirado en Google, y resulta que da más resultados con "tareas". Sin embargo, con una palabra como "ejercicio", los resultados son a la inversa. Estas dos palabras, "tarea" y "ejercicio", tienen significados no muy distantes.


----------



## pumy

Lamento sembrar la discordia, pero yo diría "todo tipo de tarea", me suena mejor. Aunque si leo o escucho "tareas" no me parecería incorrecto.

Pensando en el sentido de la frase ambas pueden tener sentido.


----------



## yellowsky

El DPD dice que* todo* ante un sustantivo singular sin determinante, equivale a _todos los _+ el sustantivo en plural: _Todo delito será castigado_ [= todos los delitos serán castigados].
Y yo digo que también equivale a :"_Cada delito será castigado".
_ 
El DRAE. dice de *cada*: .*2. *adj. ante un nombre numerable singular para individualizarlo dentro de la serie a que pertenece. _Viene indefectiblemente cada 
lunes_ (_ = viene indefectiblemente todos los lunes)_

A mí me suena mejor 'todo tipo de tareas', pero es una cuestión de gustos, sobre gustos y colores.....

(yo creo que en el lenguaje hablado se usa más el plural)


Es como si pregunto a un italiano:
¿Qué te gusta más, ad ogni costo o a tutti i costi?
¿Qué prefieres decir, ognuno lo sa oppure tutti lo sanno?  
En italiano se dice ognuno di noi o tutti noi.
Ognuno ha diritto a / tutti hanno diritto a 
In inglese 'every + one' = 'ogni+uno'/'tutti'

En la Constitución española se alternan estos dos adjetivos:
Todos tienen derecho a la educación (art.27)
Toda persona tiene derecho a la libertad y a la seguridad (art.17)
Y en la Declaración Univ.de Derechos Humanos se usa toda persona, todo individuo para hacer hincapié en el individuo.


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

irene.acler said:


> Ah..durante una clase de español escribí "todo tipo de tarea", pero mi profesora me corrigió utilizando el plural. Quizás es porque en ese contexto quedaba mejor en plural.


 
"*todo* tipo de tarea" ... indica más de una
"*cualquier* tipo de tarea" ... indica una tarea


----------

